# Granny's got a bike!



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

I rarely, post links to other forums, but this one is too cool to not share.
Most of you know by now, that Volklgirl from SkiDiva/EpicSki, is a pretty good friend of mine.  She traveled with me, and Carrie to Abasin.  I would travel with these women any day!!!

Volklgirls Grandma has had failing health for some time but grandpa has been well.  He suddenly had a major heart attack, and passed away this past spring, so grandma was moved from Florida to Michigan to be closer to VG's mom.

It seems that the active lifestyle of VG's mom, and VG have had some influence and Granny wanted to get back into biking.
This is where this story begins.  Enjoy!
Grandma's new Bike


----------



## Greg (Jul 23, 2008)

That bike is radical. Johnnypoach would be jealous. 

Seriously, that's pretty cool. Good on grandma.


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2008)

VG is so cool!   What an awesome bike for her Grandma!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a sweet ride!


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha, that is a pretty cool ride.  VG gets extra points for sailing a Hobie 16 too... (yeah, so what if I'm an intarrrnet photo stalker).


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Haha, that is a pretty cool ride.  VG gets extra points for sailing a Hobie 16 too... (yeah, so what if I'm an intarrrnet photo stalker).


Go ahead and lurk.  I started a thread about you in the Community Announcements


----------

